# Ceramic Coating Applied at home



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Guys

During the lockdown i finally got to spend some time on my cars paintwork. Treated the TTRS to a 2 stage Machine Polish with

-Meguiars M105 Ultra Cut Compound w/Meguiars DA Microfiber Cutting Pads
-Meguiars M205 Ultra Finishing Polish w/ Meguiars DA Microfiber Polishing Pads

Also applied some coating afterwards.

As i don't have any indoor space to work in , the coating i used was Cquartz Lite by CarPro. This is product is designed to be applied outdoors with no issue , and has a very quick curing time compared to some of the more expensive ceramics. Durability isn't quite as long as some of the higher end ceramics but so far i am extremely impressed with the look and the water behaviour of the car.













Did a full write up on it *Here* if anyone is interested in how to do it yourself


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice work


----------



## tammy1113 (Jul 8, 2019)

Car looks amazing, this colour just pops so much! I too used the meguiars 2 stage correction and was really happy with the results! I wasn't brave enough to apply a ceramic coating myself though so ended up with chemical guys ceramic hydroslick, maybe next time I'll give this a go! Awesome work!


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

tammy1113 said:


> Car looks amazing, this colour just pops so much! I too used the meguiars 2 stage correction and was really happy with the results! I wasn't brave enough to apply a ceramic coating myself though so ended up with chemical guys ceramic hydroslick, maybe next time I'll give this a go! Awesome work!


Thanks! There are a few "Beginner" ceramic coating options which you can use outside. Carpro lite which i used above , or there is one from Gyeon called "Cancoat". Good for learning how to apply them without the risk for going horribly wrong.

Here is a little clip of just how hydrophobic it is!


----------



## tammy1113 (Jul 8, 2019)

That looks AMAZING! Really impressive for a driveway job! I think I'll definitely have to pick some of this up and give it a go myself once the Hydroslick has worn off! Thank you for the video


----------

